
FastQL: Smart GraphQL Caching and CDN - zhobbs
https://fastql.io/
======
Whitespace
They seem to be similar to fastly in that I can pass an object_id to
invalidate, and every object that contains it is invalidated. Invalidate-by-id
is __very __powerful compared to invalidate-by-path, since I no longer have to
remember which paths contain which objects.

But they go further than fastly because you don't have to annotate responses
with object ids: [https://fastql.io/docs/examples/mutation-
update/#automatic-i...](https://fastql.io/docs/examples/mutation-
update/#automatic-invalidation)

This is __extremely interesting __and something I haven 't seen before in an
edge cache.

